# WoW und viel zu geringe Fps



## Delirium (6. März 2009)

Hallo da ich jetzt schon länger einen neuen Rechner habe der meiner meinung nach Highend Quali hat und ich zum größten Teil Games damit nutze.

Mir fällt bei WoW auf das die FPS rate absolut im keller ist mit 5-15 FPS bei maximaler auflösung selbst wenn ich stehe geht es nicht über 15 FPS

das komische daran ist das wenn ich die Grafik absolut runter drehe komme ich nicht über 20 Fps und hab ein absolut beschießenes bild....

Hat irgendwer schon erfahrung damit oder könnte mir tips geben was bei meinem system ich ändern könnte oder verbessern kann das die fps in einen normalen bereich 30-35+ plus kommen.

Gibt es Mainboard einstellungen die das ändern können allerdings will ich kein OC betreiben...

mein system kann man in der signatur einsehen und gezielt lösungsvorschläge machen....


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. März 2009)

19200x1200 mit allen details, mit config grafik tweaks auf 8800gts mit 512mb speicher sartharion raid 25er 7-18 fps

19200x1200 mit allen details, mit config grafik tweaks auf gtx285 mit 1024mb speicher sartharion raid 25er 30-40 fps

hab irgendwie gestern gemerkt, an den frames tut sich bei mir nix auch wenn ich die details runterschraube, erst bei niedriger auflösung verbessert sich die framerate dann wieder ....
ansonsten keinen tipp von dem ich wüsste xD

rest
q6600@3,0
8 gig ram
vista 64
p5n-d


----------



## Fifadoc (6. März 2009)

@Dilirium:
wenn du mal schreibst, welche auflösung du spielst, was du für hardware hast (Graka, CPU, Ram,...) und wo genau die FPS besonders einbrechen, dann kann hier vielleicht jemand ernsthaft helfen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. März 2009)

er schreib maximale auflösung, pc config steht in seiner sig ...
damit sagt er alles was nen wow spieler wissen muss xD


----------



## Delirium (6. März 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> @Dilirium:
> wenn du mal schreibst, welche auflösung du spielst, was du für hardware hast (Graka, CPU, Ram,...) und wo genau die FPS besonders einbrechen, dann kann hier vielleicht jemand ernsthaft helfen.




wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil....

aber für dich kopiere ich den text noch mal 

*Mir fällt bei WoW auf das die FPS rate absolut im keller ist mit 5-15 FPS bei maximaler auflösung selbst wenn ich stehe geht es nicht über 15 FPS
* 
maximale auflösung findest du auch beim klick auf die Signatur aber 1680x1050 was aber keine rolle spiel ob max oder min  siehe nächsten absatz

*
das komische daran ist das wenn ich die Grafik absolut runter drehe komme ich nicht über 20 Fps und hab ein absolut beschießenes bild....*

es ist egal wo und wie in SW im Park oder bei Mallygos in der Drachenphase alles das gleiche




> (Graka, CPU, Ram,...)



Siehe hier


----------



## Fifadoc (6. März 2009)

rumsuchen nach fremden systemen, nur um helfen zu dürfen stinkt.
bin kein fan davon erstmal zusammen suchen zu müssen, was für hardware jemand hat, obwohl ich gar keine hilfe brauche oO

aber nun zurück zum eigentlich, grob sieht man ja was in der sig.

worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, ob es mehr ruckelt, wenn du viele andere Spieler siehst, oder ob es wurscht ist ob du nur himmel, boden oder den Bart eines hässlichen Zwerges siehst?
(Wie kommt man eigentlich nach SW...? ich mein ernsthaft: Horde oder gar nix ^^)

Dein system auf Medium Grafik sollte eigentlich für 40+ fps reichen. WoW braucht nu wirklich nicht viel.

Meine erste Idee wäre der WoW typische Flaschenhals beim Ram. Du hast zwar 4GB aber halt auf 4 Bänken. Evtl kannst du mal auf 2GB reduzieren und hier posten ob es eine änderung gibt.
Ist halt meine erste spontane Idee, dass die Adressierung irgendwie in den keller geht.


----------



## Delirium (6. März 2009)

hmm naja ich kann auch die ganze sysprofil seite kopieren und hier einfügen dann muste auch im text suchen was ich habe....also ist der klick auf die sig einfacher....


hmmm was ist den der unterschied wenn ich 4 GB auf 2 bänken hätte ich ging eigentlich davon aus es wäre besser alle bänke zu belegen ....ich teste das mal....


leider keine verbesserung ganz im gegenteil..ewig ist der ladebalken da und die fps fallen auf 4-8 und die ram auslastung steht beo 90-95% cpu auslastung über 50% also eine absolute verschlechterung.....


----------



## Delirium (7. März 2009)

so nachdem ich gestern noch den ganzen tag probiert haben in den ingame einstellungen zu verändern bekomme ich max ein plus von 5 fps....was mich aber absolut nicht zufriedenstellt...

es muß doch ein problem geben das ich so eine geringe fps anzahl haben den Crysis War läuft mit 60 FPS ebenfalls in max auflösung

was mich auch wundert sind die 6045 punkte von 3dmark06 die ich blos erreiche....


----------



## darkniz (7. März 2009)

Hast du mal einen anderen Treiber ausprobiert?


----------



## Fifadoc (7. März 2009)

in diskusion mit meiner besseren hälfte kam noch ein anderer verdacht:
läuft evtl der blizz backround downloader?

ich erinner mich, dass der damals enorm resourcen gefressen hat, speziell wenn der am uploaden war.


----------



## Delirium (7. März 2009)

darkniz schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen anderen Treiber ausprobiert?



treiber nutze ich seit 8.3 bis jetzt 9.1 mit immer dem gleichen ergebnis und zwar das was ich jetzt habe aufmerksam auf mein fps problem bin ich durch nen kumpel der auf nem Laptop konstate 50-60 fps hat.....




Fifadoc schrieb:


> in diskusion mit meiner besseren hälfte kam noch ein anderer verdacht:
> läuft evtl der blizz backround downloader?
> 
> ich erinner mich, dass der damals enorm resourcen gefressen hat, speziell wenn der am uploaden war.



also da sage ich mal nein...der ist zwar aktiviert aber sobald der im hintergrund aktiv ist ist ein zeichen in der Taskabr das mir auffällt und bei einer 32k/2K leitung sollte der auch nur den ping verschlächtern als viel mehr die FPS

ich glaube nicht das es am system liegt weil die komponenten sind ja nicht schlecht...das einzige was ich glaube ist die graka aber um mir deswegen jetzt eine neue zum testen zu kaufen will ich auch nicht wirklich....


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. März 2009)

hast du eist an ? im bios also diese ganzen stromspar sachen von gigabyte ?
wenn ja such mal in deinen benutzer hand buch nach diesen. heisen beim p35 ds4 glaube ich c1e und eist die mal abschalten. dann is die frage mit den timings deines arbeits speicher s ..die sind schon arg hoch finde ich kannst du die runter stellen ? laut google müsste die richtigen timimgs bei 5-5-5-15 liegen ... im gigabyte bios einfach strg + f1 drücken dann schaltest du mehr optionen frei 
die spannung von der mch brigde is das glaube ich ich habs nit merh in erinnerung ^^ mein ds4 is schon zu lange in der rma ... die mal um 0,1 volt erhöhen und die spannng vom speicher um 0,05 volt dann dürfte reichen ^^. sooo und nu mal zu deinem rest problem ic hdenke mal das es an eist liegt das der stromspar meschanismus an ist. was mir aufgefallen ist mittler weile das ich meine cpu um dauerhaft "flüssig" durch die gegend laufen zu können auf 3,6 ghz takten musste. ich denke mal 3.2 ghz würden da schon nen bissel was bringen ^^oder halt mehr nech ^^mein prozessor ist ein intel e6750 und ich hab nur 2 gb ram . wenn ic hden normal laufen lasse dann ruckelt wow auch arg ..egal welche graka einstellung ich mach wenn ich den hochzieh läufts flüssig.naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir nen par tipps geben ..mfg Ultimo


----------



## Delirium (8. März 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hast du eist an ? im bios also diese ganzen stromspar sachen von gigabyte ?
> wenn ja such mal in deinen benutzer hand buch nach diesen. heisen beim p35 ds4 glaube ich c1e und eist die mal abschalten. dann is die frage mit den timings deines arbeits speicher s ..die sind schon arg hoch finde ich kannst du die runter stellen ? laut google müsste die richtigen timimgs bei 5-5-5-15 liegen ... im gigabyte bios einfach strg + f1 drücken dann schaltest du mehr optionen frei
> die spannung von der mch brigde is das glaube ich ich habs nit merh in erinnerung ^^ mein ds4 is schon zu lange in der rma ... die mal um 0,1 volt erhöhen und die spannng vom speicher um 0,05 volt dann dürfte reichen ^^. sooo und nu mal zu deinem rest problem ic hdenke mal das es an eist liegt das der stromspar meschanismus an ist. was mir aufgefallen ist mittler weile das ich meine cpu um dauerhaft "flüssig" durch die gegend laufen zu können auf 3,6 ghz takten musste. ich denke mal 3.2 ghz würden da schon nen bissel was bringen ^^oder halt mehr nech ^^mein prozessor ist ein intel e6750 und ich hab nur 2 gb ram . wenn ic hden normal laufen lasse dann ruckelt wow auch arg ..egal welche graka einstellung ich mach wenn ich den hochzieh läufts flüssig.naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir nen par tipps geben ..mfg Ultimo



so ich hab da jetzt mal bissel im bios eingestellt und konnte die 3dmark06 punkte auf 8864 steigern das ist ja schon mal mehr als ein erfolg....
bei WoW haben sich die fps auch um 1-4 verbessert

an den speichertimings habe ich noch nichts verstellt weil ich mal das problem hatte das der rechner dnn nicht merh hoch gefahren ist....

ich werde jetzt mal versuchen im bios einstellungen vorzunehmen wie du es empfohlen hast mal sehen was dabei passiert hoffe die timings von 5-5-5-15 stimmen 

gebe dann gleich einen bericht ab


----------



## Delirium (8. März 2009)

so da ich jetzt wieder im bios rumgewirkt habe scheint es wieder schlechter zu sein also stand gestern....

die 8864 punkte ereiche ich nicht mehr nur noch so 6400 ca.

ist wohl eine einstellungssache im bios dann...nur um da rumzufummeln und umzustellen fehlt mir leider das wissen und gewünschte erfolge zu erzielen ich weiß noch nicht einmal mehr welche einstellungen ich hatte bei den 8864 punkten schade..den da lief wow auch besser hatte ich das gefühl....


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. März 2009)

oh sehr schön das es zumindest ansatzweie geklappt hat ^^ ja also da ja gigabyte bei dem board netterweiße 2 biose verbaut hat . denke ich mal das du an ner grenze bist wo das board sagt ja enal lass ich dir einstellungen zu und einmal nicht. wenn das board nämlich letzteres tut,lädt es sich automatisch die standart einstellungen.bzw schmeist die einstllungen raus wo es seinen berechnugnen zufolge nicht geht. ic hkenn das ich hatte /hab das bord wie gesagt auch ^^. probier mal die latenzen 5-5-5-18 und die comand rate stell auf 2 
dan sollte es eigentlich laufen. 

naja die einstellungen für nen gigabyte bios ..mh ka wie ich dir das am besten erklären soll..da brauch mann bilder für xD 

mfg Ultimo  

*update* ich seh du hast nen tread aufgemacht und suchst da um hilfe zwecks einstellungen,ich hoffe die können dir da mehr helfen als ich ^^


----------



## Delirium (8. März 2009)

ich bin da eher der etwas vorsichtige ich mache eine einstellung und dann save exit und neu starten und wenn geht erst du nächste... udn wenns nicht mehr geht dann gleich clr cmos oder Bat raus bis reset ist....

ja um so mehr threads ich auchmache um so besser komme ich in die problematik rein und kann verschiedene lösungsansätze versuchen die immer neue tips und vorschläge....

was mich nur wunder ist warum mein timing so hoch ist  und das bios das nicht erkennt....

wiegesagt vllt kann es auch an was ganz anderem liegen und das bios ist nur ein zusätzlicher punkt um das sys zu bremsen....


----------



## Delirium (10. März 2009)

so eine lösung ist gefunden....hier mein bericht dazu...

so system läuft wieder aif 100 % danke an alle die geholfen haben auch wenn manche tips das gegenteil erbracht haben....

*Kurze zusammenfassung:*

_Probleme:_

- Spiele FPS zu gering

- 3Dmark06 (6045 Punkte) & Cinebench (4300 Punkte) zu gering

- Unzufriedene Leistung beim kopieren brennen oder Photoshobarbeiten


_Lösungen:_

- Bios per Update auf die neuste Version gebraucht

- Ram manuell eingestellt Timings 5-5-5-12 und 1,8 Volt belassen
Warum ich diese einstellungen gewählt habe sagt dieser Bericht

- Energieoption auf Höchstleistung umgestellt


_Ergebnis:

_- FPS rate in Spielen fast verdoppelt (WoW mit 40-60 auch in Raids)

- 3DMark06 (10535 Punkte) & Cinebench (7141 Punkte)

- Brennen von DVD in Höherem Speed möglich

- Kopieren von Daten  geht schneller ebenfalls die Downloads

- Photoshop bearbeitet arbeiten flussiger

- PC hat geringere Temperaturwerte


----------

